# Proxy einrichten



## haldjo1 (17. November 2002)

Ich hab ne frage, ich hab ein laptop und einen festrechner der am internet hängt, will aber übers netzwerk mi tdem laptop ins internet.
nun meine frage, wie richte ich nen proxy ein und welchen empfehlt ihr mir??


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich vermute mal, dass der kostenlos sein soll: http://www.janaserver.de

Brauchst aber ein bisschen Zeit für die Einrichtung, läuft aber dann äußerst stabil.


----------



## dPo2000 (21. November 2002)

Falls du Windows als OS benutzt: >>> Internetverbindungsfreigabe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2002)

Hi,

aber die ICS läuft häufig nich korrekt, wählt sich selbständig ein, etc. - nur Probleme!


----------



## dPo2000 (21. November 2002)

Hi,

wohl war... aber wesentlich einfacher und "sicherer" als einen Proxy aufzusetzen (für einen Beginner)

:]



my 2 €


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2002)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *Hi,
> wohl war... aber wesentlich einfacher und "sicherer" als einen Proxy aufzusetzen (für einen Beginner)
> *


Na ja, spätestens am Monatsende, wenn die 4stellige Onlinerechnung kommt, tritt man sich in den Allerwertesten, dass man nicht die eine Stunde investiert hat, um Jana vernünftig einzurichten.


----------



## dPo2000 (21. November 2002)

ob ich einen Proxy, ein Gateway oder die Internetverbindungsfreigabe benutze, wenn ich online bin, bin ich online...

ich sehe da auf den ersten Blick keinen großen Unterschied !?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2002)

Hi,


> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *ob ich einen Proxy, ein Gateway oder die Internetverbindungsfreigabe benutze, wenn ich online bin, bin ich online...
> *


Das ist soweit richtig .... 



> *
> ich sehe da auf den ersten Blick keinen großen Unterschied !? *


... jedoch wenn eigentlich nicht online bist und dein PC sich freundlicherweise selbständig eingewählt hat ....
Bei Jana kann / konnte man "DFÜ Sperren" im Tray-Icon auswählen und damit war dann die Online-Verbindung gespeert ...


----------



## dPo2000 (21. November 2002)

du hast recht - sorry, hatte ich überlesen.

ich sollte schluß machen ;P


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dPo2000 _
> *du hast recht - sorry, hatte ich überlesen.
> 
> ich sollte schluß machen ;P
> *


Never mind.

P.S.: Bezgl. der ICS-Autoeinwahl spreche ich aus Erfahrung - zum Schluss habe ich immer schon den Stecker aus der Fritz-Card gezogen  Jana hatten wir bis vor 1 - 1/2 Jahren im Einsatz und können darüber nur Positives sagen ...


----------



## Slizzzer (26. November 2002)

... da hilft nur ne Flatrate 

Kommerziell -> AVM KEN! (Mail, ISDN, Proxy)

Umsonst -> Anachy X Proxy (Frag mich jetzt nich nach nem Link)


----------

